
Ohh Canada! How to move an entire government to a new digital platform - rmason
http://buytaert.net/how-to-move-an-entire-government-to-a-new-digital-platform
======
hosker
The United Kingdoms, Gov.UK had similar plans. The site, designed by the
Government Digital Service, combines all of the UK government’s websites into
a single domain and has been executed very well. Department by Department,
Service by Service it was/is being slowly moved over.

It is possible and so much it won the Design of the Year in 2013.

Deyan Sudjic, Director of Design Museum said: "GOV.UK is a remarkable success
on so many levels. It makes life better for millions of people coping with the
everyday chores, from getting a new passport, to paying their taxes. It’s a
reflection of the government understanding how to communicate with the country
in a way that works, it’s simple, direct, well mannered, all the things that
we would like to take for granted from the government, but in a sea of red
tape and jargon, usually can’t. The rest of the world is deeply impressed, and
because it has rationalised multiple official websites, it saves the taxpayer
millions, what’s not to like?"

Government Digital Service
[https://gds.blog.gov.uk/](https://gds.blog.gov.uk/)

They Keep it Simple, a lot of white space.

